# Micaela Schäfer - nackt + im transparenten Body / RTL Bericht / Ischgl, 2.2.2012 (5x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (23 Nov. 2012)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Micaela Schäfer*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Damokles20 (23 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## outtime123 (23 Nov. 2012)

ich will auch in die sauner


----------



## eis (23 Nov. 2012)

Ja, es wird kälter, Nippelwetter. :thx:


----------



## diddi_de (23 Nov. 2012)

immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## GTILenny (23 Nov. 2012)

sehr nice, vielen dank


----------



## atlantis (24 Nov. 2012)

heißen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## aggroburner (25 Nov. 2012)

Unglaublich hot!


----------



## CVR (25 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## chini72 (25 März 2015)

:thx: für MiCA!! :drip:


----------



## Juzze (25 März 2015)

Danke


----------



## BerlinFr (25 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für Micaela!


----------



## Jade (25 März 2015)

Vielen dank!


----------



## malagui (26 März 2015)

thank ypu very much


----------



## haser1k (3 Mai 2015)

ist sie rasiert?


----------

